
Why Are Criminals Stealing Tide Detergent and Using It for Money? - mshafrir
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2012/03/why-are-criminals-stealing-tide-detergent-and-using-it-for-money/254631/
======
pkulak
That's the best thing to steal? But when you think about it, it's tough to
come up with something smaller or lighter that's still 20 bucks. Apart from
razor blades, but those tend to be behind plastic these days.

